# Hispasat



## jacquigem (Oct 19, 2017)

Anybody getting a TV signal from Hispasat satelite ? Ours has not worked for some time now


----------



## bazzybabes (Oct 19, 2017)

Hispasat is still up there. Look at available channels and whether or not a cam is needed:

Hispasat 30W-4 (30.0degW) - All transmissions - frequencies - KingOfSat


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 19, 2017)

I get mine from across the road as they leave there blinds open.:lol-053:


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 19, 2017)

bazzybabes said:


> Hispasat is still up there. Look at available channels and whether or not a cam is needed:
> 
> Hispasat 30W-4 (30.0degW) - All transmissions - frequencies - KingOfSat



Thanks bazzybabes looks to me as though standard British TV (bbc ITV) no longer transmitted ?


----------



## Mick H (Oct 19, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> Anybody getting a TV signal from Hispasat satelite ? Ours has not worked for some time now



It's been several years, since our Oyster has been able to lock onto Hispasat. As someone has already stated, Hispasat is still there, and up and running.
I can receive it from home, but suspect that it's the usual Transponder changes, that prevent my Oyster, on the motorhome, from being able to find it.

If I am right, then, depending on your satellite system, a software update should sort it.


----------



## bazzybabes (Oct 19, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> Thanks bazzybabes looks to me as though standard British TV (bbc ITV) no longer transmitted ?



I don't think it was ever transmitted from Hispasat. Maybe you meant Intelsat 907?

See this brilliant website for viewing British tv programmes in Spain:

Freesat Satellite TV System Installations – The Sat and PC Guy – UK Satellite TV and Internet TV – Valencia – Costa Blanca – Spain

and click on "Intelsat BBC Satback"


----------



## jeffmossy (Oct 19, 2017)

My satellite dome finds it but there are a lot of channels gone


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 19, 2017)

Can you still get main BBC and ITV channels ? We bought a "box" in 2015 which worked well for the year but when we came back after 3 months in UK would not lock on to Hispasat . If BBC or ITV channels still available might be worth me looking for software update.


----------



## jeffmossy (Oct 19, 2017)

If I get chance over the weekend I will do a fresh search on my box and let you know next week . Jeff


----------

